# IBM ProPrinter III driver!



## josephtillman11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been searching the internet for a few hours and can not find a download for this driver. I need to re install it on my computer but can't find out where to get it!? I think it use to be an Epson driver or something but not sure!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try Epson LX, FX or LQ driver. Epson support is here: Epson Support - Drivers, FAQs, Troubleshooting, Technical Support, Documents & Manuals for Epson Products - Epson America, Inc.


----------

